# Uk citizen EU husband



## manuka

Hi. I am British, my husband is an EU citizen. We move to France end of February ( UK house sold, renting with rental contract in France). I understand that I have the same rights as my EU spouse, but am still confused as to what I need to do as a UK citizen moving to France permanently e.g. Do I need to get my S1 form? I now get my state pension in the UK. I have looked for info on line and it does not mention if you have an EU spouse- and what to do in that case- I can't see the wood for the trees!


----------



## EuroTrash

manuka said:


> I understand that I have the same rights as my EU spouse,


But you no longer have freedom of movement in your own right. You can piggyback on your spouse's rights but you have to apply for a carte de séjour, you do not automatically have those rights. You can't simply live in France as a UK passport holder without a CdS.
Maybe you've done that but it's not clear from your post. If not I think that's the first thing to do.
I don't think the fact of having an EU spouse makes any difference to applying for an S1. That would be a personal entitlement based on your own situation, and nothing to do with your spouse.
Others will correct me if I'm wrong.

EDIT - sorry, for some reason I thought you'd already moved but I have just realised it's not the end of Feb yet!


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN

Try to separate different things, immigration status, taxes and healthcare.
They are different subjects and need addressing separatley.

As said by EuroTrash, your free movement is dependent on your EU husband, he must be with you when traveling.
To get status in FR, he needs to register his EU residence first, then he can take you to be register as EU supose.
There are plenty info about proces, here and on web, like FR official gov website.

Only once you got above sorted, address healthcare and tax. Obviously, you need to plan your tax affairs in advance and not be reactive. Tax needs careful planning, dont guess and presume facts.


----------



## Crabtree

You need to establish from the DWP if you are entitled to an S1 as there has been some confusion since Brexit whether retirees who move to France after the transition period can get it Their phone number is 0191 218 1999 have your NI number handy Likewise if your husband has worked in the UK and is entitled to a UK state pension he may be able to get an S1 When you phone have your NO Nos with you 
Please let us know the answer so we can help others


----------



## boilerman

Yes, as Crabtree said, please let us know how it works out


----------



## Bevdeforges

As far as tax is concerned, your move is optimally timed. The French tax year is the calendar year - and declarations aren't due until May or June of the following year. So you have some time to do your research when setting up your financial situation. Start reviewing the impots.gouv.fr website - they seem to be adding more information in English every day and you'll be able to see how things unfold in the April-May time frame as the 2021 tax filings start happening. (It can be useful to see what topics turn up on the Fisc website in English, since those are inevitably "expat" issues.)

And be aware that you'll need to have health insurance cover to show by the time you apply for your carte de séjour - as will your EU spouse.


----------



## rynd2it

manuka said:


> Hi. I am British, my husband is an EU citizen. We move to France end of February ( UK house sold, renting with rental contract in France). I understand that I have the same rights as my EU spouse, but am still confused as to what I need to do as a UK citizen moving to France permanently e.g. Do I need to get my S1 form? I now get my state pension in the UK. I have looked for info on line and it does not mention if you have an EU spouse- and what to do in that case- I can't see the wood for the trees!


You can only apply for an S1 within four weeks before you actually move and it has to be sent to your French address. Your husband may be able to be declared as a dependant on your S1, that you will have to check. As soon as you get your S1 apply to CPAM, the process can take a while. 

You will have one year from your date of arrival in France to exchange your UK drivers licence, start that process as soon as you arrive - it can take months. You must also register your car (if you have a UK one) in France and you will need French insurance - your UK insurance will be null & void if you are not resident in the UK.

Inform DWP and HMRC of your move abroad so that you are not taxed in the UK, and you can have your UK pension paid direct to a French bank if you wish.

You will need a French bank account so apply as soon as possible, it pays to be able to visit the bricks & mortar banks if you can find one. You may lose your UK bank account (depending on the bank) if you change the address on the account to a French one. I bank with Barclays and they are fine with me using my son-in-laws address - others are not so accommodating.

And has been said elsewhere, go visit the Mairie and introduce yourselves.


----------



## EuroTrash

rynd2it said:


> You will have one year from your date of arrival in France to exchange your UK drivers licence


I think there's been an agreement on this? Status quo as pre Brexit - you can continue driving a UK licence until it expires, unless you commit a traffic offence etc etc


----------



## rynd2it

EuroTrash said:


> I think there's been an agreement on this? Status quo as pre Brexit - you can continue driving a UK licence until it expires, unless you commit a traffic offence etc etc


I believe that only applies to those resident in France prior to 31/13/2020 but I will check


----------



## EuroTrash

rynd2it said:


> I believe that only applies to those resident in France prior to 31/13/2020 but I will check


Yes, thinking about it you are probably right.


----------



## rynd2it

EuroTrash said:


> Yes, thinking about it you are probably right.


No, I was wrong, I apologise. If your UK licence was issued (Line B on the back, basically when you passed your driving test) before 1/1/2021 then you are OK to drive in France until it expires. You cannot legally renew it if you are not UK resident so 6 months before expiry apply for an exchange. Do not apply before that - it will be rejected.
I strongly suggest that anyone on a valid UK licence download and keep in the car the document that was issued by the French government stating the rules.


----------



## manuka

Thank you very much for the responses, really helps to get things clear. In the first 3 months, we need to get health insurance?-( I recall reading that on this forum, when we were hoping to move before Brexit.)


----------



## rynd2it

manuka said:


> Thank you very much for the responses, really helps to get things clear. In the first 3 months, we need to get health insurance?-( I recall reading that on this forum, when we were hoping to move before Brexit.)


You will need health insurance from your date of arrival until you get your acceptance into the French system. A one year policy which permits early cancellation should work.


----------



## manuka

thank you ;-)


----------

